# How much does IUI (artificial insemination) cost?



## wannabeprego

Hi girls,

I am considering IUI (artificial insemination) because my husband has a low :spermy: count after his vasectomy reversal. Currently our health insurance doesnt cover this procedure and I was wondering how much it cost you ladies that have done this procedure?? I have heard that the costs arent as high as I imagined them to be??? :shrug: Thanks in advance for any info that you can provide!!!!:flower:


----------



## PCOSMomToTwo

Here's a thread about the cost :)

https://www.babyandbump.com/assisted-conception/616097-true-cost-iui.html


----------



## Chris77

I pay $260 for IUI at my clinic.


----------



## Paige.Br

IUI cost usually ranges from $225-$450 :blush: excluding medications and all of the pre-blood work, ultrasounds, etc. It may be expensive, but its just worth paying for! :hugs::hugs:


----------



## wannabeprego

Thanks for all of the great information girls!!! It seems to be affordable even without the inurance coverage. I think the next step for me is to get in to see a specialist and see what they can do for me!!! :flower:


----------



## Rona

Wanna prego, if you're in the US, seeing RE (Specialist) and Obgyn who can do the IUI will be huge difference in pricing. But RE will do more test, meds and stuff that costs money, but if you willing to pay that is a good choice. I am in Austin, the RE wanted about $6000 for the IUI, I did research and contacted Obgyn who do IUI in their facility and it cost me about $450 (IUI and sperm wash), if I decided to do us and sonogram and meds the highest it will be go to $800. If pay with cash they give 20% discount. Good luck :)


----------



## wannabeprego

Rona said:


> Wanna prego, if you're in the US, seeing RE (Specialist) and Obgyn who can do the IUI will be huge difference in pricing. But RE will do more test, meds and stuff that costs money, but if you willing to pay that is a good choice. I am in Austin, the RE wanted about $6000 for the IUI, I did research and contacted Obgyn who do IUI in their facility and it cost me about $450 (IUI and sperm wash), if I decided to do us and sonogram and meds the highest it will be go to $800. If pay with cash they give 20% discount. Good luck :)

Thanks for the information, Yes, I am in the United States. I was looking at in network providers for my health insurance plan and looked at just OBGYN's and than some that were specialists in Reproductive Endocrinology & Infertility, I found one that works at an infertility treatment center. It sounds like my best bet is to shop around for pricing on the IUI, and maybe see if I can find an OBGYN that will do it, they seem to be more affordable than the specialists may be based on what you are saying. Thanks again for the suggestion, I will be sure to look into it. :flower::thumbup:


----------



## Springy

I'm in Canada and pay out of pocket for fertility treatments .... now my US, bloodwork etc. were covered in a one time yearly monitoring fee of $250. The IUI themselves are $400 each month and that includes a wash and insemination on back to back days. My clomid was roughly $100 a month and my Ovidrel was $85 so total each month was about $600. Hope that helps.


----------



## aum

The IUI procedure at my hospital cost about $250.
It's really not that bad compared to how much all the other procedures and medications related to infertility cost!


----------



## mariamixbreed

Rona said:


> Wanna prego, if you're in the US, seeing RE (Specialist) and Obgyn who can do the IUI will be huge difference in pricing. But RE will do more test, meds and stuff that costs money, but if you willing to pay that is a good choice. I am in Austin, the RE wanted about $6000 for the IUI, I did research and contacted Obgyn who do IUI in their facility and it cost me about $450 (IUI and sperm wash), if I decided to do us and sonogram and meds the highest it will be go to $800. If pay with cash they give 20% discount. Good luck :)

i stay in austin as well. what doctor did u go to? im trying to do the same thing. if you could text or me i would appreciate it. im very serious and interested. thank u...512-774-0163


----------



## Melhopeful

Rona can you tell me which place in Austin you went to? My place was super expensive and I did IVF and it failed. I want to do IUI and want a better price option. Thank you!


----------



## Ariannda

My insurance pays for infertility treatment and diagnosis but not fertility. They covered the Dr (Reproductive Endo at a University) visit and ultrasound. We also have an HSA which pays a certain percentage,I will end up with a bill for my last 2 ultrasounds and dr vists but the IUI itself was $345. We could have looked around but honestly it worked the first month. To be fair we paid twice because we did a first IUI on a cycle with a blocked tube that hadn't been for certain yet,but the following month on the open tube we got pregnant !


----------



## PRETTYCURVY

Rona or others Please share where you went in Austin TExas



Rona said:


> Wanna prego, if you're in the US, seeing RE (Specialist) and Obgyn who can do the IUI will be huge difference in pricing. But RE will do more test, meds and stuff that costs money, but if you willing to pay that is a good choice. I am in Austin, the RE wanted about $6000 for the IUI, I did research and contacted Obgyn who do IUI in their facility and it cost me about $450 (IUI and sperm wash), if I decided to do us and sonogram and meds the highest it will be go to $800. If pay with cash they give 20% discount. Good luck :)


----------

